# Michael Richards racist remarks...



## Alex W (Nov 26, 2006)

You guys must've heard about this whole fiasco.

If not, basically Michael Richards (the guy who played Kramer in Seinfeld) flew off the handle at a comedy club and spewed out a whole slew of racist comments for no apparant reason other than he was mildly heckled.

Observe:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sEUIZsmTOE

And after that he went on Letterman to apologize:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5SkRdrAbzQ

Man... I don't know what's wrong with him but he looked like he was on drugs to me. Both at the club and then on letterman... He does look very shattered though by what's happened. It was so strange, I think it looked like he might've had some kind of psychotic episode.

I found it funny / sad / ironic that Jerry had to tell the audience on Letterman not to laugh while he was making his apology. I guess no one can look at him as anyone except Kramer.

It's a pity really - Seinfeld's such an awesome show and I always watch it when it comes on TV, I don't think I can look at Kramer in the same way now though...


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 26, 2006)

Yes, it's a bloody shame... but I don't think someones entire character should be judged by a single outburst like that. People sometimes get mad and say horrible things they don't mean. He happened to have it caught on camera, posted on the internet, and blown entirely out of proportion by the media (surprise). Though his first response to the heckler was too fast and witty to not be premeditated somehow. Still...

Later Kramer~


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 26, 2006)

This was a week ago, Alex.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 26, 2006)

Related discussion: I'm probably stepping into dangerous territory with this question , but why is it that African-American comics can say hurtful things about caucasians, and nobody does a thing? Other way around though, and it's suddenly headline news (though Richards is an extreme example obviously). In the video, you hear the heckler calling Richards "cracker-ass", and it's totally disregarded anywhere in the media. This 'double-standard' is nothing new.. just wonder why that is...

:???:


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 26, 2006)

I thought it was funny when he said he wasn't a racist. Yeah he's not racist and Mel Gibson doesn't hate Jews, alcohol made him say those things.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 26, 2006)

Well Aaron, one reason might be that black people in this country have been treated rather badly and white people haven't, no?

But I've always found it spectacularly unfunny when comedians think they have a license to make racial jokes just because they're on stage. It's not that I'm uptight about it, it's that I just don't find it hilarious.

However - not that I go to comedy clubs all that much - the last time we went we didn't hear any of that. It seems to have gone out in the '80s.


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 26, 2006)

Aaron Sapp @ Sun Nov 26 said:


> Related discussion: I'm probably stepping into dangerous territory with this question , but why is it that African-American comics can say hurtful things about caucasians, and nobody does a thing? Other way around though, and it's suddenly headline news (though Richards is an extreme example obviously). In the video, you hear the heckler calling Richards "cracker-ass", and it's totally disregarded anywhere in the media. This 'double-standard' is nothing new.. just wonder why that is...
> 
> :???:



That's always confused me too. :smile: But i've never been offended by a black comic making fun of white people so I don't mind much. If someone called me "cracker-ass" I couldn't care less. Maybe it's because I know that whites are superior anyways. ahahaha just kidding...


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 26, 2006)

I think it's a choice whether or not to bring up the historical significance of racial slurs like that. Unless that mindset changes (along with the civil rights activists seemingly on speed-dial), there's always going to be this sort of sub-cultural divide.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 26, 2006)

I'd like to agree with that, Aaron, but unfortunately you can't just ignore reality and assume that'll make it go away. That's the argument people use against Affirmative Action too, and I just don't see it. We still have big racial problems in this country, and they still need to be dealt with.

But it is true that we've come a long way in a relatively short time.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 26, 2006)

That has nothing to do with Michael Richards going beserk, by the way. It was weird, but it means nothing in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 26, 2006)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Nov 27 said:


> This was a week ago, Alex.



Thanks father time

I have a 12 month subscription to your mag you know...


----------



## Alex W (Nov 26, 2006)

Aaron Sapp @ Mon Nov 27 said:


> Related discussion: I'm probably stepping into dangerous territory with this question , but why is it that African-American comics can say hurtful things about caucasians, and nobody does a thing? Other way around though, and it's suddenly headline news (though Richards is an extreme example obviously). In the video, you hear the heckler calling Richards "cracker-ass", and it's totally disregarded anywhere in the media. This 'double-standard' is nothing new.. just wonder why that is...
> 
> :???:



well blacks are the minority so it's not the same


----------



## kid-surf (Nov 27, 2006)

Few comments....


Richards is known for being an asshole among industry professionals. He wasn't liked before this incident and there's certainly now more reason to like him now. He simply made his bad rep worse in Hollywood, if that's possible. Case closed...


Aaron -- the people you'll find entertained by racial comedy are morons. Doesn't matter what race. You are half Korean, I believe, what does that mean to intelligent people? Answer: not much. Don't sweat it, be yourself and let everyone else worry about racial issues if they feel like it. 

Me, I'm biracial too. I've never worried about it. I do what I want, when I want, how I want. The racial incidents I've had in my lifetime can be counted on one hand. Over a lifetime that's hardly enough to concern me. And one of those was in South Africa. Just be glad you don't live in South Africa. In LA it's all about classism. If you've got money, you're good to go...

So, no, there's no double standard, you are simply witnessing the bottom of "both" barrels during instances of racial comedy (white or black). Frankly, I don't remember the last time I've heard racial comedy, 80's, early 90's? In fact, I remember watching an episode of Studio 60 where the black dude was trying to help out "a brutha" by going to a comedy club with the strict intent to sign, umm, "a brutha". He insisted they were in need of black writers for the show. Well, this dudes act was "whitey this, cracker that". Our guy was not the least bit impressed, was embarrassed and apologized for dragging the producer to the club. As they attempted to leave the club another 'black' comedian took the stage. A comedian the show played as "intelligent". He got heckled, while the previous comedian ("whitey this, cracker that") got the laughs. Guess who they signed....

Thing is, that's how Hollywood would work it in true form... the racial comedians are the bottom of the barrel. Don't be fooled into thinking otherwise.

As well, "talented" comedians have an arsenal of 'come backs' for the typical heckler, none of which include racial epithets. So, yes, we do judge one's "entire character" based on the non scripted ideas they put forth. A non racist need not entertain racist ideas AT ALL. Simple as that. No such thing as "temporally racist". If you, Aaron, go around screaming "nigger this, nigger that", and are fortunate enough to NOT be in the presence of a camera when you do so, then maybe check yourself little buddy. But something tells me you wouldn't be in that situation regardless... 

Follow me?

Aside from that: Do "minorities" need to take responsibility for their own lives, and the paths they choose? Of corse they do. You're doing your part I'd assume. Well, that's all you can do. Then again, you aren't the spokes person for your race (as it were), and neither am I. We don't owe anyone anything.

Follow me?

The only sub-cultural divide is between these self appointed activists and those they pretend to represent. Believe it or not, they are in large part selling their constituents down the river. Why? They've got no job if the minorities feel empowered enough to stand on their own two feet. They are using their own "people" for financial gain and power. Don't forget that. 

Yet, forget politics... walk out into the world, how much racism do you see? I don't see it, not where I live. Then again I'm sheltered by money. Admittedly so. Fuck it, that's America. (or maybe just Hollywood)


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 27, 2006)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Nov 27 said:


> This was a week ago, Alex.



Now you know how much time it needs to get info to "down under" *runs away and takes cover* :mrgreen:


----------



## Niah (Nov 27, 2006)

Thing is, that was not even part of the act. It is not like he has made some racial jokes or something he has deliberate insulted those people in the audience. 
Man, that was ugly.


----------



## lux (Nov 27, 2006)

man, that letterman video with laughs under the apologies is just demential.

I think Richard's reaction explains pretty well why racism is so diffused. He's under pressure, he wants to replicate to the guy, he could insult the mother and enlarged family, but the first thing that come in mind is insulting the race. 

Rough racism is diffused because is just the easiest thing to achieve. 

And it demostrates that 90% of world population uses just a 10% of their brain abilities. A great waste of space in our unuseful big heads....


----------



## Bruce Richardson (Nov 27, 2006)

I have never been impressed with Michael Richards, for the reason Kid mentions. If you've ever seen him interviewed, or heard him talk, it's immediately obvious that he's a prick. At least he has never failed to come off that way.

But we're all pricks at times, so we forgive that in others. At least those we don't have to put up with from day to day.

But the very best explanation I heard of the episode was by George Lopez. I think he nailed it. Richards is not a comedian, never was. He is an actor who played a comic role, who then tried to break into standup when the acting roles didn't come through. Standup is a specific form of comedy, with specific techniques. He doesn't know them. And, to his great detriment, he broke rule one and lost his self control. Once he was not in control of himself, he lost control of the house. Game over.

Real comedians don't get ruffled by hecklers. They get on their knees and PRAY for hecklers, becuase hecklers make their job easy. And if a heckler gets too out of control, a real comedian knows how to direct the audience to take care of the problem. Being mean to an audience from the stage, racial or not, is not a very good comic strategy. Very few people have done it well, and those who have been able to do it knew that in the end, the only way to make it work is to save the roughest treatments for "themselves," i.e., Rodney Daingerfield et. al.

So, bottom line, Richards was out there on stage tanking, and he blew a fuse. In a pre-camera phone, pre-internet world, it would never have hit the radar. Accountability is a bitch...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 27, 2006)

> The only sub-cultural divide is between these self appointed activists and those they pretend to represent. Believe it or not, they are in large part selling their constituents down the river. Why? They've got no job if the minorities feel empowered enough to stand on their own two feet. They are using their own "people" for financial gain and power. Don't forget that.



You could say that about doctors too - they're out of a job if people are all healthy. 

I see a difference between some ambulance-chasing self-promoter and, say, Martin Luther King.




> Yet, forget politics... walk out into the world, how much racism do you see? I don't see it, not where I live. Then again I'm sheltered by money. Admittedly so.



And I've been sheltered from anti-Sematism by growing up in West Los Angeles. But it's still out there.


----------



## kid-surf (Nov 27, 2006)

> You could say that about doctors too - they're out of a job if people are all healthy.
> 
> I see a difference between some ambulance-chasing self-promoter and, say, Martin Luther King.





Nick -- I hear you. And, yes, I too see the difference.  MLK was great for people, all people, black, white, blue, green. Whatever other colors people come in. Agreed.

And no, I don't believe doctors wish for everyone to be 'sick-er' so they continue to have a job. But the drug companies do. :D 

I was thinking more of the likes of Jessie Jackson and so forth. "Keep the divide alive" could very well be their slogan. On the other hand Barack Obama's got my vote if he decides to run. He's an "ethnic" leader I could feel good about representing me. But I'd probably still feel that way had I been born 'full' white, and not just half. In other words, he seems like a good leader regardless of the color of his skin. And I respect the fact that he doesn't try and use it [race] as leverage.

Although, It would be interesting to have seen what MLK would be doing today had he not been murdered.




> And I've been sheltered from anti-Sematism by growing up in West Los Angeles. But it's still out there.



I agree. I just don't want to help make race issues bigger than they are. The way I handle racial issues is; I don't think about them unless I find myself in that rare situation. In that case I'm going to speak up, whether it's aimed at me or someone else. I would guess that in this day in age most of the racial incidence in our city (Los Angeles) amount to jokes about other races. If I hear one of those jokes (regardless the race insulted) I'm going to chastise the jokester and make sure they feel stupid for saying it. But I honestly can't recall the last time I heard any racial jokes. I don't remember where or when the last racial incident I've had was, it was that long ago. Yet, people could very well be "thinking" things as I stroll around town. But that's their issue to deal with I suppose.

Intelligent people don't appreciate racism.... and don't put up with it. Even if it's delivered in the form of a joke. Intelligent people don't find hate funny.

That's my take on racism... Although, I do recognize that my take may be somewhat different had I grown up under different circumstances (i.e. economic and social geographical differences)


I agree with you, Nick. There's still more to be done. I just feel optimistic that it will be almost entirely cleaned up in our lifetime. At least in the US. Maybe I have too much faith in people, but I don't think so.


This here forum is yet one more entity helping people from around the world realize we're all the same.... We didn't have this opportunity 20-30 years ago. So now we're on sort of a 'fast track' to mending what is left to mend.

In my opinion...


----------



## kid-surf (Nov 27, 2006)

Bruce... ditto that. He's no pro. Pros don't continually break character. He's known for flipping out.

Not only that, he's known for being a flat out dick in meetings. His ego doesn't fit his talent.


----------



## Niah (Nov 28, 2006)

jrjnsn @ Tue Nov 28 said:


> kid-surf @ Mon Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> > But I honestly can't recall the last time I heard any racial jokes.
> ...



Didn't chapelle ran away to Africa because of the racial jokes on that show?


----------



## kid-surf (Nov 29, 2006)

jrjnsn @ Tue Nov 28 said:


> kid-surf @ Mon Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> > But I honestly can't recall the last time I heard any racial jokes.
> ...



Never've seen it before....

But happened to catch it last night. Pretty fuck'n funny!

The difference? It's clever writing. Not the typical "here's why white people are stupid".


----------

